# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Schulterverletzung

## DustyRaindrop

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte vor zwei Wochen etwas unfreiwilligen Bodenkontakt und habe mir dabei einen Muskelfaserriss im Oberschenkel zugezogen. Außerdem hatte ich leichte Schmerzen in der Schulter. Seit einer Woche ist mit dem Muskel wieder alles in Ordnung allerdings fühlt sich meine Schulter eher schlechter an als direkt nach dem Unfall. Im Prinzip habe ich sobald ich den Arm nach oben bewege Schmerzen (keine Intensiven, wird aber unter Belastung stärker) die in Richtung Ellenbogen ausstrahlen. Ausserdem habe ich das Gefühl dass die Schulter im oberen Bewegungsbereich nicht mehr sauber läuft. Es knackt also leicht. Sind das "normale Heilungserscheinungen" oder sollte ich nochmal ins Krankenhaus? Der Arzt hat meine Schulter nicht direkt untersucht sondern hat aufgrund meiner Bewegungsfähigkeit gemeint die wär in Ordnung.

Danke für die Hilfe

----------


## Gonzo0815

Servus!

Also zuerst würd ich gleich mal den Arzt wechseln, schein ein guter Mann mit Ahnung zu sein  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Schmerzen sind nie normal beim Heilungsverlauf, schon garnicht wenn sie stärker werden.
Ich würde jetzt aus dem Bauch heraus auf Tossy 1-3 tippen. Also ab ins KH und Röngten lassen unter Belastung.

Fred dazu geibt es heir -> https://www.downhill-board.com/74880...ighlight=tossy

----------


## DustyRaindrop

Den Arzt in der Notaufnahme kann man sich leider nicht aussuchen :Cry:  

Hab grad mal gegoogelt und ich denke nicht dass es das ist. Schlüsselbein und der Übergang zur Schulter sind schmerzfrei... es zieht eher von der Schulter zum hinteren Teil vom Oberarm. Aber ich geh vorsichtshalber nochmal ins KH wenn es übers we nicht besser wird.

Danke fürs posten

----------


## noox

Schulter ist ziemlich langwierig. Abklären ist natürlich nie schlecht.

Kann nur von meinen Erfahrungen berichten: Ich hatte vor ca. 2. Jahre zweimal was mit Schulter. Einmal in schneller Kompression Vorderrad weg und direkt auf Schulter. (Beim 2. Mal bin ich mir gar nimmer sicher, wo das war.) Hatte jeweils das Glück, dass ich mehr oder weniger sofort wieder Biken konnte - bzw. ich wegen anderen Verletzungen sowieso ein paar Wochen pausieren musste. Es war aber beide Male so, dass ein Anheben über der Waagrechten nur schwer bzw. nur unter Schmerzen möglich war. Belastung über Schulterhöhe auch nicht möglich. Hat jeweils drei Monate gedauert, dann war's wieder gut.

----------


## Reinz

Muskelverhärtung durch eine längere Schutzhaltung könnte man auch in Erwägung ziehen.

----------


## DH_Biker

Kann Noox nur zustimmen!
Schulter ist sehr langwierig, mich hat es ende August 13 ordentlich auf die Schulter gelegt. Lt. Arzt im KR der meine ander Schulter mittels OP repariert hat war es "nur" eine Prellung (Röngten +Ultraschall) die aber leider ca. 3-4 Monate spürbar und unter Last auch schmerzen beschert hat.

Lass es von einem Arzt untersuchen! 
Knochenabsplitterungen können das Gelenk ordenlich auch im nachhinein beschädigen! 
Nach zwei Wochen ist eine gewisse Bewegunseinschränkung sicher normal, hängt natürlich von der schwere der Verletzung/Prellung ab. Bei mir war die Prellung leider den Ganzen 2 Wöchigen Urlaub stark zu spüren.
Gute Beserung!!

----------


## KoZi

hatte 2012 einen Bruch im Schulterblatt. Zuerst verdacht auf Prellung, dann zweitdiagnose im UKH: Bruch. Fühlt sich bei Belastung an wie wenn man auf einen elektrischen Weidezaun greift. Eindeutig war die Bewegungsfreiheit unter den genannten Schmerzen.

Heilungsdauer bei mir ein Jahr, welches ich durch Training, spezielle des Deltamuskels leicht verkürzt werden konnte.

Spüre es aber noch heute, wenn ich nicht aufgewärmt trainiere.

PS: ohne Röntgen keine exakte Diagnose

----------


## Martix

unbedingt nochmal zum arzt!

wurde vor 2 jahren auch im AKH mit einer muskelzerrung abgeschaselt, bin dann, nachdem mir 2 wochen danach beim arbeiten schlecht wurde vor schmerzen, zum privatarzt gegangen. der hat ein MRT angeordnet und es wurde festgestellt das von 5 bandln beim schlüsselbein 3 abgerissen sind...

hab dann zwar auch keine therapie gemacht aber wenigstens wusste ich warum die heilung einige (viele) monate gedauert hat! schulter is langwierig und heilt zach langsam.

----------

